# Help! My dryer keeps wearing out rollers!



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

You aren't using it to mix concrete are you?


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like a bad dryer


----------



## JDokter (Mar 12, 2009)

jcalvin said:


> You aren't using it to mix concrete are you?


 
Nope, just normal laundry for a family of three. :wallbash:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of gun were you thinking of using? :laughing:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine is getting noisey again after about 8 years, but it's 30 years old. Replace the pads up front and the shaft and bushing at rear. While you're in there clean the vent duct inside and inspect your belt for cracks and check the element.
THEN CHECK IT FOR LEVEL. IF IT IS RUNNING OUT OF LEVEL ON A SLOPED BASEMENT FLOOR CENTRIFIGAL FORCE IS YOUR ISSUE.:thumbsup:


----------



## JDokter (Mar 12, 2009)

Chemist1961 said:


> Mine is getting noisey again after about 8 years, but it's 30 years old. Replace the pads up front and the shaft and bushing at rear. While you're in there clean the vent duct inside and inspect your belt for cracks and check the element.
> THEN CHECK IT FOR LEVEL. IF IT IS RUNNING OUT OF LEVEL ON A SLOPED BASEMENT FLOOR CENTRIFIGAL FORCE IS YOUR ISSUE.:thumbsup:


 
Ok never thought about it being level. I'll definately check that. The last go round I replaced the heating element and the belt is about a year old at best.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it the same roller each time of both ? If it's the same 1 . something is out of alignment


----------

